# Plastic blank with no smell



## Dale Allen (May 13, 2018)

I was given 5 blanks and turned one of them round to see what the pattern would look like.  There is no smell to the plastic at all.  I though he said they were alumilite but as I recall alumilite has an odor when turned.  Or am I mistaken on that?
Anyway, I wanted to get the opinions of you folks about how the blank looks.
It has some interesting swirl patterns and a lot of different colors.


----------



## magpens (May 13, 2018)

Definitely an attractive blank with some interesting color blends.


----------



## mecompco (May 14, 2018)

I don't recall that Alumilite has much of an odor--nowhere nearly as bad as most other plastic blanks.


----------



## Woodchipper (May 14, 2018)

Can't answer your question but that is an awesome blank!


----------



## MikeinSC (May 14, 2018)

Alumilite does not have a strong odor or virtually no odor. Acrylic acetate has an odor when turned, PR has an odor when being made. Ebonite also has an odor when turned.


----------



## TattooedTurner (May 14, 2018)

All the resin blanks I’ve turned have a smell, some much worse than others. Alumilite isn’t bad at all, polyresin has the strongest odor but not nearly as bad as when casting with it.


----------



## Imaginethat (May 15, 2018)

Dale, Alumilite turns real easy and is a pleasure to turn, so that may be a way to tell if it is alumilite. But as I recall alumilite does not have a strong odor.


----------



## Dale Allen (May 15, 2018)

Thanks all.
I found out it is alumilite.
What puzzled me is that it has absolutely no odor at all.


----------



## Woodchipper (May 16, 2018)

I do have a "sort of" answer.  When I turn plastics with any odor, I hook up the Shop Vac to draw off the odor.  Do the same when applying CA.


----------



## Dale Allen (May 17, 2018)

Here is another blank, same blank from 2 sides.
This one is trying to tell me to order one of those steampunk kits.:biggrin:
(Had to lay it on a rubber band to keep it from rolling around)


----------



## Rolandranch (May 17, 2018)

Dale Allen said:


> Here is another blank, same blank from 2 sides.
> This one is trying to tell me to order one of those steampunk kits.:biggrin:
> (Had to lay it on a rubber band to keep it from rolling around)


Those are really nice! Would definitely make a nice steampunk.


----------

